# Got to drive this 3 for 20 mins after working on it



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

Wife is a current MX owner for 18 months 40k miles. We had a MS85 for 18 months 32k miles prior.

Outstanding driving experience with my 20 mins behind the wheel of the 3. Handling is amazing, tight turning radius, seats are a great balance between sport and comfort. Easier to get in/out of then MS and headlights are better then our MX.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing @AtlantaModel3! Great pics!


----------



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Awesome! Thank you for sharing @AtlantaModel3! Great pics!


Thank you!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

AtlantaModel3 said:


> Wife is a current MX owner for 18 months 40k miles. We had a MS85 for 18 months 32k miles prior.
> 
> Outstanding driving experience with my 20 mins behind the wheel of the 3. Handling is amazing, tight turning radius, seats are a great balance between sport and comfort. Easier to get in/out of then MS and headlights are better then our MX.
> 
> ...


WHOA!!!

There's a Model 3 in Atlanta?!! WHERE?

I can be anywhere in the metro area within the hour! (kidding...not kidding!)

Dan


----------



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> WHOA!!!
> 
> There's a Model 3 in Atlanta?!! WHERE?
> 
> ...


Sorry Dan, it was here for a few days and now is gone. Owner wishes to remain anonymous.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

What kind of work were you doing to it?


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

AtlantaModel3 said:


> Sorry Dan, it was here for a few days and now is gone. Owner wishes to remain anonymous.


Dang...

I can't stop salivating. I was ok when everybody was taking deliveries in California, but to have one so close to home...I'M DYING HERE!

Dan


----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)

Those sheds, yard and MX seen the same as a Like Tesla episode where they took their Silver MX for an Ceramic clear coat to be done. I'm going to say that M3 got paint protection all over.


----------



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> What kind of work were you doing to it?


Detailing and ceramic coating, The new reformulated OptiCoat Pro Plus on this one.



Dan Detweiler said:


> Dang...
> 
> I can't stop salivating. I was ok when everybody was taking deliveries in California, but to have one so close to home...I'M DYING HERE!
> 
> Dan


I hear you Dan! Best part was having it here for 3 days and worse part when it left. 



Trail Runner said:


> Those sheds, yard and MX seen the same as a Like Tesla episode where they took their Silver MX for an Ceramic clear coat to be done. I'm going to say that M3 got paint protection all over.


Yes, this is the same location. Paint, wheel (caps) and glass all had a ceramic coating applied.


----------



## Trail Runner (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. It looks very sharp and reflective. I plan to get this silver with OptiCoat Pro Plus for the body & glass. My metallic gray Tsportline wheels and aero wheel caps may also get treated.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

AtlantaModel3 said:


> Detailing and ceramic coating, The new reformulated OptiCoat Pro Plus on this one.
> 
> I hear you Dan! Best part was having it here for 3 days and worse part when it left.
> 
> Yes, this is the same location. Paint, wheel (caps) and glass all had a ceramic coating applied.


When I get mine in the spring let's talk. Might want to do similar with mine.

Dan


----------



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

Trail Runner said:


> Thanks for sharing. It looks very sharp and reflective. I plan to get this silver with OptiCoat Pro Plus for the body & glass. My metallic gray Tsportline wheels and aero wheel caps may also get treated.


I'm thinking about the Tsportslines too, but in matte black to go along with the MCR.


----------



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> When I get mine in the spring let's talk. Might want to do similar with mine.
> 
> Dan


Sounds good Dan.


----------



## ölbrenner (May 4, 2016)

Beautiful. Best silver with aero pics I have seen yet, and confirming the color/wheel combo I keep coming back to.


----------



## PTC Gator (Sep 3, 2017)

AtlantaModel3 said:


> Sounds good Dan.


I'm in PTC, spring projection as well. I might also be interested.


----------



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

PTC Gator said:


> I'm in PTC, spring projection as well. I might also be interested.


Sounds good!



ölbrenner said:


> Beautiful. Best silver with aero pics I have seen yet, and confirming the color/wheel combo I keep coming back to.


Thank you very much!


----------



## thredge (Mar 24, 2017)

AtlantaModel3 said:


> Detailing and ceramic coating, The new reformulated OptiCoat Pro Plus on this one.


Would you be willing to give a ballpark of what that treatment cost? Just curious, looking to get it done too, but my reservation is a ways off still, so know cost could change.


----------



## [email protected] Detail (Aug 1, 2017)

thredge said:


> Would you be willing to give a ballpark of what that treatment cost? Just curious, looking to get it done too, but my reservation is a ways off still, so know cost could change.


Sending you a PM as I'm not sure if I'd be breaking any forum rules.


----------

